# Recommendations on Embroidery Machine



## husar

I have been researching emb machines for the past month. Looking for a single head and 15 threads. I am looking at start get started as a home business. My budget is 12k for the machine. I have another couple k set aside for supplies and blanks to get started. I have a few niche products I am looking to get started in to learn the business and sell right away. Mostly online sales with connections to a few local business that I am get jobs from. 

I am feeling at little overwhelmed right now in researching machines. I have read just about every post here on emb machines. Here is what I am looking at in my 12k budget.

Melco - Embroidery Machines, Digitizing Software, Direct to Garment Printers | Melco
Avance - Avance | Professional and Commercial Embroidery Machines 
Redline - Redline Embroidery Machines - Redline Embroidery Machines 
Ricoma - RiCOMA Embroidery Machines -RiCOMA Embroidery Machines 

I know most of these are made of parts that I have read are not the best but at my price range this is about the best of what I have found in my research. I think a Barudan is a solid machine but it is about 14k and a little over what I want to spend right now.

Since I am just starting out I don't expect to be running my machine 8-10 hours day like some of you. 

Here is what I am thinking of the machines so far in my budget.

Melco is the odd ball. Made in the US. No LCD and its own computer controlled design for thread tension. I am not sure what to think of it to be honest. I found a friend of a friend that bought one back in 2011 and she loves it. The no LCD bugs me. 

Avance has a great price point and package for the money. I have been talking to them and they seem to have their sheet together. I have not see anything printed on their machine other than videos online. I'd love to find someone that has this machine and ask them for photos of samples.

Redline seems the cheapest of the bunch. I worry about the parts on this one. I have read online about support issues so this scares me. I have also not found anyone using their machine.

Ricoma also seems similar to the Avance. Seems like a solid company for what they sell. They have also been pretty good about keeping in touch with me as I research machines. Their price is pretty good right now.

What do you think of my evaluation of these machines? Is there any others in the 12k range that are worth looking at?

If you own any of these machines I'd love to get some sample photos of what you are doing with them. I have a passion for creating patches so small text and detail is what I'd like to see examples of. My worst fear is that whatever I but can't give me the quality and detail I want.

Any advice for me in machine hunting?

Thanks in advance.

Ed


----------



## wrkalot

We recently purchase a 4 head Avance from Coldesi and so far so good. The primary reason we choose Avance is local support. We are less than 30 minutes from their Tampa location. The second reason was price. Our budget would have gotten us a 2 head from the top tier machine and that just didn't make sense production wise. Support so far has been excellent. The issues we have had so far have all been user errors 

FYI... People are going to bash you for looking at a Chinese machine. Just go with the machine with in your budget with the best support. For us that was the Avance.

Edit: We hired a girl part time to run the machine. She has been working/managing for a local operation for over 8 years that has 22 machines (Tajimas and Happy's... don't know the head count) and a new 18 head Tajima on order. She tells us that she see's no difference in the quality of the sew outs. She hates their Happy's and loves the new Tajimas and is pretty impressed with the Avance so far.


----------



## Fltees

Wrkalot is right. You will get bashed for considering a chinese brand! LOL. We bought our Ricoma a year ago. It has paid for itself easily. We chose Ricoma for the same reasons as they are only 3 hours from us. Customer support has been awesome and no problems with the machine. Buy what is right for your budget.


----------



## husar

Thanks for the quick replies. I fully expect the bashing since I've read just about every other post on the forum. I'm going to send both of you a private message. I'd love to see a couple of photos of stuff from the Avance and the Ricoma. Examples of small text is what I'm most interested in seeing.


----------



## wrkalot

Tried to PM but it say's your inbox is full... anyway...

I will early next week. I doubt you'll see any difference between the 2 machines. I think they are made in the same factory in China and have many of the same components. The quality of your digitizing is going to make the biggest difference, not the machine that's sewing it out.


----------



## 539162

Stay from the Redline, Avance, and Ricoma. All are Chinese machines and the Avance is a rebranded RiComa with a Avance sticker. Ricoma actually makes that machine for them. I wold look for a good used Tajima, SWF, Barudan or if you got $15k get a brand new ZSK and call it a day. I work on more then 10 brands of machines and Chinese machines don't last long. Chinese metal is horrible and the stitch quality is bad


----------



## 539162

Also ZSK can offer a lease or finance. The finance is 0% interest and normally has a payment of $150 to $167 and you own the machine. You don't have to worry about a 10% buy out at the end. Trust me you are buying a machine that is a investment and gonna make you money. Buy a good one you don't have to worry about. Call Nick or Bob Mattina at ZSK and tell them Jeff Armstrong told you to call. Bob is a great guy and will help you with the financing. After 5 years the ZSK has the highest resale value over any other brand. The ZSK is mostly steel with no cheap plastic, German made, has the smallest arm in the industry. I could go on and on about the quality of the ZSK.


----------



## Bordadero

EmbroidTek said:


> Stay from the Redline, Avance, and Ricoma. All are Chinese machines and the Avance is a rebranded RiComa with a Avance sticker. Ricoma actually makes that machine for them. I wold look for a good used Tajima, SWF, Barudan or if you got $15k get a brand new ZSK and call it a day. I work on more then 10 brands of machines and Chinese machines don't last long. Chinese metal is horrible and the stitch quality is bad


What he said


----------



## syringaboutique

Great information, but for a small business with a small budget what is the recommendation for a machine? I spoke with a retailer in Oregon and he recommended a Viking - $2800. Any feedback? Embroidery will not be my main focus, but an add-on.


----------



## 539162

syringaboutique said:


> Great information, but for a small business with a small budget what is the recommendation for a machine? I spoke with a retailer in Oregon and he recommended a Viking - $2800. Any feedback? Embroidery will not be my main focus, but an add-on.


Can't really do much with a Viking


----------



## syringaboutique

If anyone can make a recommendation on an entry level machine, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 539162

syringaboutique said:


> If anyone can make a recommendation on an entry level machine, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


It depends on what you are looking for. Do you want a home machine, a commercial machine? Do you want a Chinese, German, Korean, Japnesese brand? Do you need something to sew larger items or can you make due with a smaller sewing field? Are you looking for a used machine or new machine? Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## AlisonB

The Viking is a single needle home machine. It would probably do what you need it to do - BUT you will need to "baby" it all the time it runs, as you will need to change threads every time there is a colour change. It is NOT made to run as a business machine. They also run slower than commercial machines.
For any business requirements you need to look at a multi-needle machine. Where would your technical help for the machine come from? Are some suppliers/technicians closer to you than others?
I have an SWF machine that I am very happy with - but I am not in your country.
As Jeff says - "What do you want it to do?"


----------



## tfalk

You should be able to pick up a used 6 needle Brother/Babylock machine for around $3K, that would be a much better option than a single needle machine. While a lot of people will tell you they are not 'commercial' machines, they will more than do the job. There is also a pretty good resale market for them should you need something bigger/faster down the road.


----------



## Fltees

Take it from someone who bought a single needle machine thinking it was only an add-on to our existing business and not a big deal. The orders came in faster than the machine could handle and we worked our butts off. Just changing the thread constantly is enough to make you want to pull your hair out. We bought our Ricoma a year and a half ago and haven't looked back. It was in our budget and paid for itself fast, so it was a good decision.


----------



## syringaboutique

thanks so much for the input!


----------



## InkChemist

I know this post is a bit old, but I hope it get revive with a last answer. What about Happy Embroidery machine. This machine is made in Japan. I heard great things about it, what's your input if you own one?


----------



## MBSurfer

I'm in the market as well and have a $30k budget for a 4 or preferably a 6 head. We want to buy new so we have support, warranty, etc. As much as we'd love a Tajima or Barudan, it's unfortunately not in the budget. 

That being said, I feel that someone has to make a reasonably priced, good quality embroidery machine outside of Tajima or Barudan. I definitely understand there are some regions that produce better equipment than other regions but I can't imagine all machines from China are unusable and not worth consideration. 

As far a buying used... our equipment loan requires purchasing new equipment only. Right now we're outsourcing about 5-6k pieces a year and our goal is to bring as much as we can in house. 

If you've had a good experience with a Highland, Avance, etc... please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## 539162

MBSurfer said:


> I'm in the market as well and have a $30k budget for a 4 or preferably a 6 head. We want to buy new so we have support, warranty, etc. As much as we'd love a Tajima or Barudan, it's unfortunately not in the budget.
> 
> That being said, I feel that someone has to make a reasonably priced, good quality embroidery machine outside of Tajima or Barudan. I definitely understand there are some regions that produce better equipment than other regions but I can't imagine all machines from China are unusable and not worth consideration.
> 
> As far a buying used... our equipment loan requires purchasing new equipment only. Right now we're outsourcing about 5-6k pieces a year and our goal is to bring as much as we can in house.
> 
> If you've had a good experience with a Highland, Avance, etc... please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I sent you a pm please take time to read when you get a chance.


----------



## brandonlaura

You should go with Melco, its a good embroidery machine


----------



## twinkey121

I've been running a Highland for about 18 months now with no trouble. I love it but like any machine maint. is the key. . I had 2 brother machines and they were broke down more than they ran..


----------



## RedlineAL

EmbroidTek said:


> Stay from the Redline, Avance, and Ricoma. All are Chinese machines and the Avance is a rebranded RiComa with a Avance sticker. Ricoma actually makes that machine for them. I wold look for a good used Tajima, SWF, Barudan or if you got $15k get a brand new ZSK and call it a day. I work on more then 10 brands of machines and Chinese machines don't last long. Chinese metal is horrible and the stitch quality is bad


Have you ever worked on a Redline?


----------



## 539162

RedlineAL said:


> Have you ever worked on a Redline?


Seeing that your name is Redline you obviously are Redline or you are a dealer. I have worked on a Redline and many other Chinese brands. I don't see any differences on the machine to separate it from any other Chinese brand except a sticker. I feel like the machine has good videos to help people who want to DIY and that is as far as it goes. At the end of the day while Chinese machines are a good cheap way to get into the Embroidery business, that does not mean they are as good as the better brands like ZSK, Happy, Barudan. It is like comparing Chevrolet to Cadillac. Both come off similar production lines but the Cadillac has better materials and parts and better resale. At the end of the day people will buy what they can afford and make due with what they got. I think all Chinese machine owners eventually want to work their way up to a premium brand. Chinese machines obviously have a market because there is a lot of them out there but that doesn't mean they are better. Some people really don't take the time to research any brand before they buy it especially Chinese brands.


----------



## brandwrestle

I started out with a single needle machine and upgraded to a brother 6 needle. I would never go back to a single needle. If you can find the funds to get a multi needle machine go for it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Rankin Textile

If you can, go for a Tajima 4 head. You will outgrow the one head real fast. You can probably find a used one for around the same price.


----------



## MT4me

brandonlaura said:


> You should go with Melco, its a good embroidery machine


I am interested in a Melco. No one has even mentioned this brand. Are they a good machine? Does anyone have any knowledge or input on this...please?


----------



## 539162

MT4me said:


> I am interested in a Melco. No one has even mentioned this brand. Are they a good machine? Does anyone have any knowledge or input on this...please?


I mention Melco a good bit in other psots. What would you like to know on them?


----------



## susu

I am considering going with Zsk or barudan 
, can you give me the pros and cons of each.


----------



## 539162

susu said:


> I am considering going with Zsk or barudan
> , can you give me the pros and cons of each.


Where are you located?


----------



## susu

I am located in Massachusetts.


----------



## syringaboutique

I did out grow the 1 head! I bought a Baby Lock 6 head that was used and LOVE it!


----------



## MT4me

EmbroidTek said:


> I mention Melco a good bit in other psots. What would you like to know on them?


How does Melco compare to some of the other leading brands? We've had a very busy promotional products business, as a part of our commercial printing company, for some years. We used to outsource our DTG, screenprinting and embroidery to a local business, but we are now doing DTG inhouse and hope to add an embroidery machine soon. We do quite a bit of embroidery. I need something that is going to work well on hats, as well as clothing items. We do a lot of hats. I would prefer buying from a company that has good technical support. I thought that Melco was considered a "standard" in the industry, but am learning about so many other names I have never heard of. I need some opinions of users. Thank you!!!


----------



## tfalk

MT4me said:


> I thought that Melco was considered a "standard" in the industry


Keyword in your statement is WAS... Melco used to be considered one of the top of the line machines. Their lack of support for their older machines and, from what I've heard, lots of problems with the Amaya's, has hit their reputation.... It's very hard to get a handle lately on what the 'best' machine is out there, everyone who has any machine seems to think their machine is the best... The answer is different for everyone depending on budget, capabilities needed, training, repair/maintenance support, etc...


----------



## 539162

MT4me said:


> How does Melco compare to some of the other leading brands? We've had a very busy promotional products business, as a part of our commercial printing company, for some years. We used to outsource our DTG, screenprinting and embroidery to a local business, but we are now doing DTG inhouse and hope to add an embroidery machine soon. We do quite a bit of embroidery. I need something that is going to work well on hats, as well as clothing items. We do a lot of hats. I would prefer buying from a company that has good technical support. I thought that Melco was considered a "standard" in the industry, but am learning about so many other names I have never heard of. I need some opinions of users. Thank you!!!


If you wanna talk about machines please feel free to go give me a call. I noticed the other person said Melco "was" When it comes to customer service and tech support Melco is the best in the industry. Melco isn't the best machine but is has the best support.


----------



## 539162

susu said:


> I am located in Massachusetts.


I sent you a pm please check it when you get a chance


----------



## tfalk

EmbroidTek said:


> When it comes to customer service and tech support Melco is the best in the industry. Melco isn't the best machine but is has the best support.


Could be a local thing as well... There are a couple of people/businesses in my area that used to be exclusively Melco and they've all switched to other brands of machines because the support they were getting wasn't up to par.


----------



## tmadaniels

EmbroidTek said:


> Also ZSK can offer a lease or finance. The finance is 0% interest and normally has a payment of $150 to $167 and you own the machine. You don't have to worry about a 10% buy out at the end. Trust me you are buying a machine that is a investment and gonna make you money. Buy a good one you don't have to worry about. Call Nick or Bob Mattina at ZSK and tell them Jeff Armstrong told you to call. Bob is a great guy and will help you with the financing. After 5 years the ZSK has the highest resale value over any other brand. The ZSK is mostly steel with no cheap plastic, German made, has the smallest arm in the industry. I could go on and on about the quality of the ZSK.


Thank you for the information, I will definitely check out ZSK.


----------



## Biverson

You might wanna check in with Jeff again. He'd probably steer you towards a Barudan. They are cheaper (at least the single heads), great quality, have more techs than ZSK and seem to be established in the US longer. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## edward1210

MBSurfer said:


> I'm in the market as well and have a $30k budget for a 4 or preferably a 6 head. We want to buy new so we have support, warranty, etc. As much as we'd love a Tajima or Barudan, it's unfortunately not in the budget.
> 
> That being said, I feel that someone has to make a reasonably priced, good quality embroidery machine outside of Tajima or Barudan. I definitely understand there are some regions that produce better equipment than other regions but I can't imagine all machines from China are unusable and not worth consideration.
> 
> As far a buying used... our equipment loan requires purchasing new equipment only. Right now we're outsourcing about 5-6k pieces a year and our goal is to bring as much as we can in house.
> 
> If you've had a good experience with a Highland, Avance, etc... please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I bought 1 head ricoma machine 1 year ago, Today I just add another 2 head


----------



## eyestitch

In the market for a single head machine that can handle embroidering hoodies across the whole chest 17inch hoop style. I have been looking in to melco bravo but a repair man said that the machine is mostly plastic. I have read this post and wondering is there a better machine at the melco package c rate or lower? Also machine will be dedicated to custom single job i hate having a 6 head machine tied up for one piece.


----------



## eyestitch

What is your contact info


----------



## EmbroidTek1

eyestitch said:


> What is your contact info


Who's contact info are you wanting?


----------



## eyestitch

Jeffs contact info


----------



## EmbroidTek1

eyestitch said:


> Jeffs contact info


That's me 540-553-2832


----------



## sjidohair

Love My Melco.


----------



## agensop

this thread has been an interesting read. Im waiting for financing to come through so i can pick a machine. Ive been leaning heavily toward the extremes of the market either the low and get the highland or high and do the zsk. the highland and the ricoma are the same machine. but highland said they have the unbreakable recipricator system so im leaning towards that because i dont want to get my machine an hit a hoop and my machine is down....

i also might be worrying too much. are hoop strikes that common or not?


----------



## edward1210

No, Machine will let you know if the design fit in the hoop
where are you located?
I will go with ricoma, when you buy from ricoma, you are buying from the factory, ricoma has a great support team, machine are great, I started with one head, after a year, I got 2 head, and I'm thinking to trade in my 2 head for the new 6 heads.
Call ricoma, and ask for Miguel, he will help you, he is my sale rep


----------



## themartaman

You did not mention HAPPY. They have been in business sine the 40's. I use a 12 needle Voyager.


----------



## Wildgoose

agensop said:


> this thread has been an interesting read. Im waiting for financing to come through so i can pick a machine. Ive been leaning heavily toward the extremes of the market either the low and get the highland or high and do the zsk. the highland and the ricoma are the same machine. but highland said they have the unbreakable recipricator system so im leaning towards that because i dont want to get my machine an hit a hoop and my machine is down....
> 
> i also might be worrying too much. are hoop strikes that common or not?


I run the ZSK. Hoop strikes should not be the norm no. Ha ha. I have hit one with my old machine (SWF) that was due to an X/Y fault and a runaway. That sucked.

Hit one with the ZSK due to operator error. The ZSK shrugged it off like it didn't happen. Still have part of a needle embedded in that from to help remind me to trace before sewing.


----------



## embrbeginner

I agree with wildgoose. 
There are a lot of great machines out there that aren't made in china. Barudan, Tajima, Zsk and more. If i were you, the main thing i would look for multiple tech in your are for your machine and/or the ability to fix your machine by teaching in their warehouse. I have barudan and i like the machine, however I don't like their personnel, simply fact because they are lazy. Meaning once they sell, you are own your own. IN beginning I had trouble with my barudan, and figure out the problem was hook timing. And their sales personnel didn't care. 
After that, I talked to my friend who also run a embroidery business in different city, and she has ZSk, and she loves it. The embroidery is better than Barudan, and their personnel is the reason she bought the machine.

The only thing I wish is to trade my Barudan machine for ZSK machine. If I can go back in time, that what i would like to do.


----------



## edward1210

This is why I recommend 100% Ricoma, they have a great support team, they even respond to you over the weekends, if you need a tech, they will send a tech.
Ricoma is a great machine, I have 2 , 2head and a single head


----------



## Danielk

We have a Ricoma 4 head and has been in service for 5 years.. No major issues. runs great. We also have a Happy 1 head it has been running since 2003 nothing has gone wrong and it never stops.


----------



## backwoodhobbies

edward1210 said:


> No, Machine will let you know if the design fit in the hoop
> where are you located?
> I will go with ricoma, when you buy from ricoma, you are buying from the factory, ricoma has a great support team, machine are great, I started with one head, after a year, I got 2 head, and I'm thinking to trade in my 2 head for the new 6 heads.
> Call ricoma, and ask for Miguel, he will help you, he is my sale rep



Not sure about the pr1000 but the brother 655 will not let you embroidery if the design is bigger than the hoop size.

As long as you trace before embroiding you shouldn’t have a problem with hitting a hoop. Just make sure your presser door is done when tracing.


----------



## tfalk

backwoodhobbies said:


> Not sure about the pr1000 but the brother 655 will not let you embroidery if the design is bigger than the hoop size.


If you only use the hoops that came with the machine, I will agree with you. If you use a non-oem hoop on any of the Brother/Babylock 6 or 10 needle machines, yes, you 'can' hit a hoop if you are not careful... We RARELY use the hoops that came with the machines, we mostly use the mighty hoops. Since the machine does not necessarily recognize them the same as the original hoops, yes it is possible to hit a hoop with them or any other non-oem hoop...


----------



## Nmfiredawg

539162 said:


> Also ZSK can offer a lease or finance. The finance is 0% interest and normally has a payment of $150 to $167 and you own the machine. You don't have to worry about a 10% buy out at the end. Trust me you are buying a machine that is a investment and gonna make you money. Buy a good one you don't have to worry about. Call Nick or Bob Mattina at ZSK and tell them Jeff Armstrong told you to call. Bob is a great guy and will help you with the financing. After 5 years the ZSK has the highest resale value over any other brand. The ZSK is mostly steel with no cheap plastic, German made, has the smallest arm in the industry. I could go on and on about the quality of the ZSK.


Jeff I tried pm but couldn’t. I have a question what do you think of swf 1202d


----------



## robing

Jeff - I, too have been doing a lot of research on the multi-needle embroidery machines. I've about decided that Ricoma, Avance, and Redline are out. I don't really want to spend the money for a Barudan or Tajima, and although My husband is thrilled with the ZSK I feel they are very expensive and only 12 needle. I just finished talking with the Highland People they seemed very knowledgable, but they are built in China are they not? I haven't been able to find any used machines for sale - I take that back - any used machines that weren't still using floppy drives and I don't want to go that route! What would you advise me to do. As for support - the closest to me would be Melco (150 miles to Denver, CO) but I have heard about the Amaya fiasco) and I'm nto sure I want to go that route and I also am not sure I trust the "auto tensioning" system. I had a machine once that had that and it was the first thing to go out on that machine and it was a nightmare! Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## tfalk

If you are trying to reach Jeff, you might want to PM him, I don't think he visits the forum very often anymore.


----------



## robing

robing said:


> Jeff - I, too have been doing a lot of research on the multi-needle embroidery machines. I've about decided that Ricoma, Avance, and Redline are out. I don't really want to spend the money for a Barudan or Tajima, and although My husband is thrilled with the ZSK I feel they are very expensive and only 12 needle. I just finished talking with the Highland People they seemed very knowledgable, but they are built in China are they not? I haven't been able to find any used machines for sale - I take that back - any used machines that weren't still using floppy drives and I don't want to go that route! What would you advise me to do. As for support - the closest to me would be Melco (150 miles to Denver, CO) but I have heard about the Amaya fiasco) and I'm nto sure I want to go that route and I also am not sure I trust the "auto tensioning" system. I had a machine once that had that and it was the first thing to go out on that machine and it was a nightmare! Please advise. Thank you!


I had originally addressed this message to Jeff, but since he doesn't appear to be around anymore - does anyone else have any specific advice for me? I'd sure appreciate the help!


----------



## eyestitch

I finally got a single head machine in Jan 2018. I got a used single head barudan for under 9 grand. If is a 2008 15 needle. Man this is a beast of a machine. Thank you all for your input. And try to get a barudan from a dealer or repairer so they look at and service the machine before sell.


----------



## ForceWearTampa

We are a small home-based business that is looking to get into embroidery. We were thinking about starting with a sinngle head and expanding from there. I have read all the posts on this thread and looked at some of the brands people have suggested and haven't been able to decide on what to settle on. We are located in Tampa and looking to do mostly coach's polos and tackle twill uniforms with our new machine. Any and all advice welcomed. Something we can maybe finance to get a better quality machine will work, but something with good local support would be ideal.


----------



## naldopr

We use to own a Ricoma single head that was a nightmare!! I understand the support part but honestly this machine are paperweight! When we got our 2 used barudan we saw the difference right away!! Our 2009 barudan have done so much to us we can embroider anything with out issue! Quality is outstanding small letter are great plus hats puff with out issue!


----------

